# Tuna 600m Pic



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice Bry


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Damn Bry, that look's pretty good









About time you bought a camera









Derek


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Not for ages.

Bruv has a very good Kodak, with a proper lense









Lol I'm not a camera expert, but it's good




















LuvWatch said:


> Damn Bry, that look's pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

bry1975 said:


> Not for ages.
> 
> Bruv has a very good Kodak, with a proper lense
> 
> ...


----------

